# Mozilla po polsku

## zealote

Witam,

W jaki sposób można zainstalować polskš wersję mozilli?

Czy można wykorzystać podobnš zasadę jak przy spolszczonym, kde - czyli:

LINGUAS="pl" emerge kde-i18n

pozdrawiam

zealote

----------

## zealote

Czyli nie macie żadnych pomysłów   :Sad: 

----------

## btower

 *zealote wrote:*   

> Czyli nie macie żadnych pomysłów  

 

Znalazłeś polską mozille w portage?

Chyba nie więc sie nie da. Gdzie można znaleść źródła do  mozillaPL bo tego też nie wiem.

Zrób sobie ebuilda, pozatytm chyba są nakładki językowe, ja takowaej uzywam na firebird. Nic trudnego.Last edited by btower on Tue Feb 10, 2004 9:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xax

Szło sobie zassać plik *.xpi ze strony www.mozillapl.org, który polonizował mozille. Niestety od wersji 1.6 mozilla wydawana jest już po naszemu no i plik niestety zniknął. Jeżeli sie nie myle to jeszcze go mam więc jeżeli chcesz to podaj adres ci go wyśle (jeżeli go nie zdazylem wywalic).

P.S. Zobacz http://mozillapl.org/index.php?name=Lokalizacje, może tam coś znajdziesz  :Smile: 

----------

## muchar

Ej, tyle czasu używam Mozilli i dopiero zauważyłem teraz że jest po angielsku   :Confused: 

----------

## zealote

no i udało się   :Laughing:   mozilla po polsku   :Laughing: 

Xax - dzieki za wskazówki. 

Spolszczyć mozille jest bardzo prosto, mianowicie:

1. wybieramy Edycja --> Preferencje --> Wygląd --> Język i Treści

2. pobieramy polskiego langpacka'a (nazwa.xpi)

3. zamykamy i uruchamiamy ponownie mozillę

4. wchodzimy ponownie w  Edycja --> Preferencje --> Wygląd --> Język i Treści

5. podświetlamy język polski, zatwierdzamy

6 uruchamiamy ponownie i ceszymy się polską wersją mozilli.

Właściwie to nie spolszałbym mozilli, tylko żonie jest łatwiej z takiej korzystać     :Smile: 

pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------

## meteo

...ach te żony   :Wink: 

a ja korzystam (czasami) z epiphany - polonizuje się "samo", razem z GNOME'm (który btw bardzo odpowiada mojej żonie)

----------

## szaman

 *zealote wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Właściwie to nie spolszałbym mozilli, tylko żonie jest łatwiej z takiej korzystać    :-)
> 
> 

 

no to proponuję napisać howto pt. "Skšd wzišć inspirację w postaci żony" ;-)

----------

## meteo

wiem, że te polskie znaczki były już tu chyba wałkowane, ale...  :Wink: 

a żonę, cóż, można... wyczarować  :Very Happy: 

----------

